# Fuji road bike - help identify model



## Tarry10 (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi there,

I just bought this used Fuji road bike and cannot figure out what year/model it is. It is a fixed gear bike (which you can see from the photos). Would appreciate any help.

Serial number is TCFJ8L10463

Thanks!


----------

